# Do crows eat fish?



## lindyloot

We have a fair sized pond in our back garden, this morning I noticed a crow sat in the old apple tree overlooking the pond. Then he flew down on to the edge of the pond wall, saw me and flew off. A little later he was back this time landed on the edge of the pond and appeared to be looking for food, again saw me and flew off. Also noticed a pidgeon doing the same but he seemed to be more interested in pecking around the wall and flower bed.
Lin


----------



## locovan

I would have thought ants and the water for a drink, was the main thing they saw.
I have never heard of Crows eating fish but then nature can amaze you 8O


----------



## Penquin

I have never seen a crow or similar taking a fish but have seen them take frogs so could that be what was being looked for?

The pigeon was probably looking for suitable small food eg seeds, beetles etc.

Dave


----------



## locovan

They do I googled and they do 8O 

Yes, that's a Carrion Crow. Crows are opportunists and will take advantage of any possible meal given half a chance. Mainly scavengers, they will prey on live creatures and I suppose this crow may have learnt that there are easy pickings to be had in shallow water. They are very intelligent birds after all.

Well Im shocked 8O


----------



## lifestyle

We have them in our garden, they are probally looking at their own reflexion in the water. They sit on our window sill slobbering all over the window, trying to mate with them selves.


----------



## asprn

lifestyle said:


> They sit on our window sill slobbering all over the window, trying to mate with them selves.


What kind of fish are those? 8O

Dougie.


----------



## bob44

crawfish?


----------



## ramos

asprn said:


> lifestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They sit on our window sill slobbering all over the window, trying to mate with them selves.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of fish are those? 8O
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

Cat Fish


----------



## Penquin

If the crows are successful, and thanks to locovan for that information, Dougies comment;

What kind of fish are those? 

Will have to be amended to;

What kind of fish *were* those? 

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.
Absolutely!, I have seen them take fish off the carp lakes that have been injured or dead when they are floating on the top, they have the ability to swoop down and take them out of the water just like a seagull.

To take fish that are healthy from underwater, I think that would be a different matter, but never say never.

In passing there are a pair of Canada geese that have bred a clutch of 7 goslings on the lake island. 
Last week I watched them take their first dip in the lake very comical, especially getting back out of the water onto the island, making it up the slope only to roll back in the water with a plop!.

But the next day there was only 6 goslings one of the crows seem's to have had it for dinner, Hmmmmm.  

Still 6 goslings left all eating the grass round the lake with their parents, totally ignoring the fishermen walking past and apparently big enough to look after themselves.

Back to the goldfish, its the Herons you should watch for they defiantly can and do take fish out of ponds :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## asprn

bob44 said:


> crawfish?


Very good. 

Dougie.


----------



## lifestyle

asprn said:


> lifestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They sit on our window sill slobbering all over the window, trying to mate with them selves.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of fish are those? 8O
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

Window mirror fish, very rare, all depends what part of the UK you live :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn

lifestyle said:


> Window mirror fish


Is that why they try to mate with themselves, as opposed to each other? Amazing.

Or perhaps more like the Sky 900-range channels. :roll:

Dougie.


----------



## lifestyle

asprn said:


> lifestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Window mirror fish
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why they try to mate with themselves, as opposed to each other? Amazing.
> 
> Or perhaps more like the Sky 900-range channels. :roll:
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

Dougie, this particular crow always appears to be on his own "say arh ",so he always thinks " dont quote me " i `m not a bird " that my window is another crow ,is`ent that nice. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pusser

I suppose on this basis we are carrion peoples. Rather than wait for something to kick the bucket we kill it humanely with an axe or howitzer and then announce it is dead thus enabling us to eat carrion. 

p.s. Getting rid of Chrome now. Its a joke.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Ive had them taking tadpoles, and fish fry have you any in your pond.

Dave P


----------



## locovan

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Ive had them taking tadpoles, and fish fry have you any in your pond.
> 
> Dave P


I never realised others had that problem as my tadpoles have all gone.
I thought it was my fish that had eaten them but also thought they must have been to big.
Do fish eat tadpoles?
the Parents are still there


----------



## 116388

lifestyle said:


> We have them in our garden, they are probally looking at their own reflexion in the water.


If you keep still and quiet you can hear them as they admire themselves. "Yep, a little loose around the middle, a couple of grey feathers but I've still got it".

As for them sitting on your window sill watching you while self mating, where do you want me to go with that show off remark? :lol:


----------



## lindyloot

DTPCHEMICALS, we have had tadpoles this year they hatched over a month ago, i presumed they were lying low amongst the depths and weed. Not seen any fry yet. We do have sevaral frogs hiding in the reeds.
Lin


----------



## lifestyle

Simplelife said:


> lifestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have them in our garden, they are probally looking at their own reflexion in the water.
> 
> 
> 
> If you keep still and quiet you can hear them as they admire themselves. "Yep, a little loose around the middle, a couple of grey feathers but I've still got it".
> 
> As for them sitting on your window sill watching you while self mating, where do you want me to go with that show off remark? :lol:
Click to expand...

You have them in your garden too... :roll: :roll: :roll: 
I suggest you draw the curtains, stops them showing off. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 108777

Day before yesterday there was a local magpie in the back garden having a good old peck at something that appeared to be moving. When I got the binoculars onto it it turned out to be a snake, still slowly writhing ! It (the snake) looked black and shiny so I wonder if it was actually a slow worm. Any body know what size they get as this was a bit thicker than a thumb in the middle. I was going to chase the bird so I could have a better look at the snake but he was to clever for that and took off dangling said serpent underneath 

Mike


----------



## Barts

*Crows*

We have a pond with goldfish and golden orfe and I have seen a crow stand on the edge of the plant basket catch one our goldfish and then proceed to fly on my neighbours roof and eat the poor thing. If I see a crow near the pond now I send out the two dogs to scare them away .Pond owners beware.

regards Barts


----------



## locovan

I have always blamed the Heron when I lost my fish Last year but now I wonder If I have wrongly accused her/him.
There are Crows out on the Salt marshes at Seasalter here. 8O


----------

